# October Photo Comp - Winner Announced



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks to MYTACKLE AUSTRALIA, it's time to open the October Photo Comp. Get your photos in!

As always, entries will run until the end of the month, and winners will be decided by member's votes. This month's cutoff is Tuesday 1st November, and voting will commence shortly after. Your photograph needs to have been taken during the month of October only.

Rules refresher:
# Once everyone has entered their photos, I'll create a visual poll for eligible entries and members can select their TOP 3.
# The winner of the voting will win a a prize from MYYACKLE AUSTRALIA.
# You are permitted to enter multiple photos, but please if you are, ENTER EACH PHOTO AS A SEPARATE POST.
# Please supply a title, and a one line description of your photo, or a link to a trip report.
# Please don't use this competition as a marketing exercise to push your sponsor's product (you know who you are).
# Photos should be directly related to kayak fishing.

Other fine print:

# Only members with >50 posts AND 3 months membership will be eligible to enter the MYTACKLE AUSTRALIA Photo Comp
# Members will only be eligible to win one prize in any 12 month period. Members can however enter as many photos in as many comps as they would like.

So, without further obfuscation, let's get those shutters rolling! Time to submit your latest!


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Heading into the sunrise - Long Reef , Sydney


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

This pic is entitled...Where I'd like to kayak fish.

Pic taken by myself at Lake Moraine, Alberta, Canada on 12 September 2011. It was the most amazing place I've been in a long time. By the end of October this lake will be frozen over. The lake contains a number of varieties of trout.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

fishing out off redcliffe


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Tough to compete w/ these beautiful, colorful sunrise shots, but I dig this one:

_We're Gonna Need Bigger Boats_


----------



## ignoblis (Nov 23, 2006)

Ningaloo sunset. From memory I picked up a surprise flathead and flounder on this session, not the norm for Exmouth.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Now voting - select your top three entries.


----------



## ignoblis (Nov 23, 2006)

Apologies all, I just read the rules and realised the photo had to be taken during the month of October. I'm gonna have to throw in the towel and I will make sure I read the fineprint next time...

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations Paul, fine work with a butt ugly model. Send me your details and the prize pigeon will be flapping your way.


----------

